# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Интернет разваливается

## Geser

Как известно, есть провайдеры Интернет первого уровня которые вобще не платят денег за передачу трафика друг другу и вообще кому-либо, поскольку они были первыми. Список небольшой: AOL / ATDN, AT&T, Cogent, Global Crossing, Level 3, MCI, NTT / Verio, Qwest, Sprint Nextel Corporation. Однако, по сообщению Cogent от 5 октября 2005 года, провайдер Level 3 отделил свою часть Интернета от части Интернета из Cogent, блокировав доступ пользователей Level 3 к пользователям Cogent и наоборот пользователей Cogent к пользователям Level 3. Сделано это было без видимых на то оснований, несмотря на то что все соглашения о взаимодействии до сих пор остались в силе.
Многие абоненты Level 3 могут обмениваться трафиком с Cogent, поскольку подключены сразу к нескольким провайдерам. В своем сообщении Cogent подтверждает свою приверженность к сохранению свободного Интернета и предлагает клиентам Level 3 бесплатный годовой доступ в Интернет через свою сеть.
На сайте Level 3 никаких комментариев по этому поводу нет. Есть небольшое обсуждение этой темы на Slashdot.
Инцидент тем более занятен, что были проблемы и в России с взаимным обменом трафиком через точку M9. В России это одна из главных точек обмена трафиком. Она находится в здании московской международной телефонной станции ММТС-9 на улице Бутлерова. Она первой появилась в 1995 году. Тогда инициатором конфликта была МТУ, о чем Зенон официально сообщил на своем сайте.
Что нас ждет дальше, непонятно. Видимо чтобы иметь доступ в "весь" Интернет придется покупать несколько каналов к разным провайдерам.
securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Палыч

L3 таки пошел на попятную. 

http://status.cogentco.com/ 

10/7/05 (4:20pm edt): Level 3 has restored all peers with Cogent as of 4:00pm edt. We are seeing some latency in traffic across to Level 3 as sessions re-establish, mail servers deliver messages, etc. We hope the above normal traffic volumes will decrease within the next hour.

*Коллеги, переведите, что тут написано. Хотя бы вкратце.*

----------


## RiC

> 10/7/05 (4:20pm edt): Level 3 has restored all peers with Cogent as of 4:00pm edt. We are seeing some latency in traffic across to Level 3 as sessions re-establish, mail servers deliver messages, etc. We hope the above normal traffic volumes will decrease within the next hour.


10/7/05 (4:20pm по восточному времени): "Level 3" восстановил все подключения с Cogent на 4:00pm по восточному времени. Мы наблюдаем некоторрые задержки трафика Level 3, поскольку сеансы вновь восстанавливаются, почтовые серверы доставляют сообщения, и т.д. Мы надеемся, что повышенные объемы траффика уменьшатся в течение следующего часа.

PS: Примерно так.

----------


## Палыч

Не развалился, значит, Интернет.
RiC, спасибо.

----------


## Палыч

*Вот, ещё нашёл. Вдогонку, так сказать.*

Конфликт двух американских провайдеров привел к проблемам с доступом у потребителей 
Зарубеж | Телекоммуникации (в общем) | 2005-10-08 
Два крупных американских телекоммуникационных оператора Level 3 Communications и Cogent Communications предъявили друг другу претензии и прекратили обмен трафиком своих сетей. В результате, множество пользователей оказались заложниками в финансовом споре компаний и со среды испытывали затруднения в получении доступа к некоторым ресурсам и даже в отправлении писем электронной почты на некоторые адреса, сообщает CNet.

Конфликт начался с заявления представителей Level 3 о том, что бесплатный обмен трафиком с Cogent потерял для них всякий смысл, ввиду того, что потоки данных между сетями операторов, стали несопоставимы по объемам. На протяжении нескольких месяцев руководство Level 3 пыталось доказать необходимость пересмотра соглашений, но, видя бесплодность этих попыток, просто отказалось от обмена трафиком с бывшим партнером.

Представители Cogent, в свою очередь, считают, что претензии Level 3 ничем не обоснованны, объемы трафика сопоставимы, а попытка навязать обмен данными на платной основе, это просто нечестный маркетинговый прием против конкурента, сумевшего установить более низкие цены на обслуживание. Опираясь именно на эту точку зрения, сразу после отказа бывшего партнера поддерживать обмен трафиком, Cogent нанесла ответный маркетинговый удар: предложила всем клиентам Level 3 год бесплатного доступа к интернет. Глава Cogent при этом высказался более чем внятно, разъяснив, что либо компания Level 3 поменяет точку зрения на конфликтный вопрос, либо ее клиенты поменяют точку зрения на саму Level 3. При этом он подчеркнул, что его компания не отключала возможность обмена потоками данных, и как только Level 3 одумается, движение трафика будет немедленно восстановлено.

В принципе, прекращение обмена трафиком между двумя операторами вовсе не обозначает полную потерю связи между узлами в сетях этих операторов. Любая, более-менее крупная, фирма имеет несколько пиринговых соглашений с разными провайдерами. Но скорость доступа к определенным точкам сети может многократно снижаться из-за более длинного маршрута, по которому движутся данные. Соответственно, конфликт между крупными операторами раздражает не только пользователей обеих компаний, но и других провайдеров, которые использовали точку обмена трафиком Level 3 и Cogent для оптимизации организации собственных потоков.

Ситуация, впрочем, временно разрешилась, поскольку в пятницу Level 3 объявила, что восстанавливает обмен ввиду беспокойства о клиентах Cogent, которые оказались в затрудненном положении из-за этого конфликта. Теперь у них есть время до 9 ноября текущего года, чтобы подготовиться к окончательному разрыву между двумя операторами. Cogent откомментировал этот шаг с одобрением. 

Итогом обострения этого конфликта стали призывы к правительству США, а точнее к функционерам ФКС, о необходимости государственного вмешательства в ситуации такого рода. Поскольку при определенном стечении обстоятельств множество потребителей может остаться без доступа в глобальную сеть из-за прихотей руководства коммерческих структур. 

Надо сказать, что подобная ситуация совсем не уникальна. Ранее с Cogent прекращали пиринг France Telecom, Tiscali, Teleglobe и Telia. А в 2001 году похожим образом конфликтовали американские компании Cable & Wireless и PSINet. На этом фоне аналогичные разборки отечественных операторов - например, между "Ростелекомом" и "Транстелекомом" в прошлом году - уже не кажутся чем-то исключительным. По всей видимости, до какого-то уровня развития, подобные ситуации неизбежны вне зависимости от географии и политики. 

Дмитрий


http://news.nag.ru/4992

----------

